# Another HP Touchpad firesale



## ScrappyRootz (Nov 30, 2011)

Dont know if anyone has posted this yet , But HP will be selling refurb touchpads on their ebay store this sunday starting at 6pm central.

Here is the link on the news..... http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/08/hp-to-launch-another-touchpad-fire-sale-this-weekend-because-it/


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

um - yes, it's all over the forums. A little search would've told you that though.


----------



## ScrappyRootz (Nov 30, 2011)

yea i looked through 5 pages of threads and didnt see one, and im not going to open up every thread to make sure.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It's all good.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

who will buy a refurbished failed hardware?


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> who will buy a refurbished failed hardware?


I think you have the wrong impression of what refurbished means... the devices may have new guts but reuse the display or be ones that had a defective screen replaced. At any rate the sold devices meet the same standards as new devices and also come with the same warranty. I would buy a refurbished device direct from a manufacturer before I'd buy a used device in new condition. Because the refurbished device has been tested and certified by the ones who made it. There is nothing wrong with refurbs.


----------



## JasonH83 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> I think you have the wrong impression of what refurbished means... the devices may have new guts but reuse the display or be ones that had a defective screen replaced. At any rate the sold devices meet the same standards as new devices and also come with the same warranty. I would buy a refurbished device direct from a manufacturer before I'd buy a used device in new condition. Because the refurbished device has been tested and certified by the ones who made it. There is nothing wrong with refurbs.


The refurbished units are only going to come with a 90 day warranty-- not a full year like the new ones. Furthermore, I used to work for HP refurbishing laptops and we were just a third-party company-- not the actual manufacturer. They repaired my Touchpad in Texas for the hairline cracked case problem, so it is quite possible that they will be refurbishing them there-- not in China where they are actually manufactured.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

The warranty on the touchpad I purchased fro HP originally says 90 days for defects.

Regardless there is nothing wrong with refurbs. The meet the same standards as new items.... with the exception that some may have minor blemishes.. like superficial markings on the back. I know for a fact they only ship ones in new or like new conditions.

Im contracted for their logistics.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah im def hoping to get my hands on one later on. Hopefully there eBay store servers dont crash LOL. I was much like other users here who got tyhe cancelation email from other vendors, so im pretty stoked about it


----------



## JasonH83 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> The warranty on the touchpad I purchased fro HP originally says 90 days for defects.


The 2 that I purchased from HP says 1 year hardware warranty, and that is backed up by the customer service person I spoke when I had mine repaired...so, I don't know what your talking about.

I don't doubt that the refurbished unit will be in good condition-- I was pointing out to others who would have thought that they carried the same warranty as new ones, which is false. Also, HP never guarantees battery life on any of their refurbs. So, quality wise, don't think they will be anywhere near on par with Apple's refurbs.

I too might nag one or two up for relatives, though.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think I will probably pick up a 32gb since originally I bought only a 16gb. More than likely I'll sell the 16gb on ebay if the price stays decent on there... But I pose this question as well: If I am getting a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1, is there any reason to still have a TP?


----------

